# Nite bite



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

What's your go to for the dog days nitebite? I tend to stay basic with the old black jitterbug,jointed. A big bladed buzzbait,big rubber worms Texas rigged,and wake style crankbaits....
Why targeting saugeyes at alum in the summer I catch just as many if not more bass then eyes on bigjoshy swimbaits,red eye shads,and xr8's&10's.....


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Ten inch Zoom Ole Monster worm in black..They love it.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Lakes in my area produce Saugeye well on Texas or Carolina rigged red shad worms. Have also been successful with motor oil and green pumpkin.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

"Popping" top water baits or a large, weightless, texas rigged lizard thrown up on shore and slowly dragged into the water.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have done really well lately on wacky rigged senko type worms in dark colors.


----------

